# Young taper here



## Ultros (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey all. This is my first post, ive been following these forums for quite some time and thought id jump on and ask a question or two.

I grew up hanging and taping with my father. Only been professionally taping/finishing for a few years however.

I was taught to run bazooka and box tools. And I use pan with offset knives. 

My question pertains to the order of finishing.
I was trained, quite well, by my father, his system seems pretty standard. Prefill with 90, tape flats, tape angles, 10" box bands, 12" box butts, 12" box bands, hand finish butts, glaze angles. (Of course coating screws along the way)

I have been experimenting with the order on which I do things.
Im not doing this to question my teachings, only doing it to see what works best for me.

I have a floor of a large store to myself. Right now theres about 200 12' sheets to finish.

I started with the normal method I was taught. Prefill, tape, box bands and butts...
Instead of finish coating bands first, I finished all my butts by hand. Waited for those to dry, and ran my bands with 12". Running right through my butts. I figured it would create less touch up.

And as far as I can tell, there is less touch up. 
The only issue is, every butt now has a black wheel mark from the box. It didnt dent the wall or butts, only left a black mark that easily sands off
Anyways, thats the only thing I changed from the system I learned.

What im asking is, does anyone else finish butts first. Or am I just being a stubborn 24 year old trying to "reinvent the wheel" - as the old man puts it..

Generally when I finish butts after bands, theres touch up where every bands meets a but. I like to use a bit thicker mud when coating butts to prevent shrinkage and nomatter how tight I wipe the intersection, theres ALWAYS touch up.

Do I drop the experimenting and conform to what I was taught?

Thanks for reading.
Dave


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Dave and welcome aboard

Well I would say never conform and always experiment, That's the only way to learn anything new or discover anything but it does sound like the ole man has a good system going so if you do make a change make sure its for the better.

I lot of people change things about out of boredom and just for something different, I know I do and like me a lot of people haven't had the ole man or someone else experienced to learn off so figuring it all out has to come from trial and error, I bet that's how the ole fella did it.

And I tend to finish the butts last, Just because of drying times, No other reason.


----------



## Ultros (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the response. 
I probably will just go back to the order I was shown, purely to keep anyone from getting butthurt.
It seems to make no difference in the finish... maybe I was just exited to jump on those butts right away n make em flat. Havent been finishing for very long and a beautifully coated flat butt makes a guy feel good. Finally getting em down nicely. Took a bit o practice


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I usually double the butts right after the tape day I save it for the last of the day. The next day ill mix some easy sand and coat the middle and coat the flats with a 10. Then on last coat day ill coat all the butts by hand first and by the time im done I can pass the 12 inch box with no touchups


----------



## Ultros (Dec 27, 2014)

I like your style. 
Im thinking my mud was too thick on finish band coat, had to push hard and was doing long runs 20'-50'' so I was moving fast, wheels couldnt keep up. And were skidding a bit. Causing the black tracks. Little hit with sand block and all will be well.
I normally get away with a single hand coat on the butts after I strike em with the box. 

This week on a union job I solo finished roughly 200 x 12' shts. Stacked 4 high. 
All coated, just touch up and another coat on screws left. Level 5 (skim coat will be sprayed on by someone else) 
6 hrs on xmas eve and didn't work xmas.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I do butts after box meaning less time walking around no touchup


----------



## Ultros (Dec 27, 2014)

Timing and being on a set schedule was the main factor in the decision. There were a ton of butts. Made more sense to coat them with a few hrs left in the day. That way they dried overnight.

Bazooka joe. My ol man always talks about this guy named bazooka joe he met in the 80s. Maybe early 90s. He was carpenter foreman. And this guy bazooka joe and his wife replaced 9 hawk n trowel guys. In new hampshire or boston.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Ultros said:


> Bazooka joe. My ol man always talks about this guy named bazooka joe he met in the 80s. Maybe early 90s. He was carpenter foreman. And this guy bazooka joe and his wife replaced 9 hawk n trowel guys. In new hampshire or boston.


Trust me ... IT ain't the same guy! ....:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Trust me ... IT ain't the same guy! ....:whistling2:


you and rooker run n team slam Joe...


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I usually box the butt joints twice. If a butt joint tape is slightly proud of the wall, I split it out the first time. On the second coat, I run the box down the middle and then turn the mud down one notch and run the two sides, with the 12" box. So my butt joints are coated 36" wide or perhaps a little more. Another thing is, if there is good enough drying in the house, I coat the bands and split out the butts with a 10" box the first time. I am careful about checking the fill coat to make sure it is quite flat. I always run a 12" blade over the first coat to eliminate flags, lap marks, and pores in the mud. Then I finish coat only the butts. I run them band to band and clean them with a 12" blade. After they have dried, I run the bands for the second time, straight through the butts, using a 12" blade to clean them up. This method, when time allows, leaves very little touchup. And it really looks clean. No crossing out he butts. But your system especially with the hot mud prefill coat seems on the right track.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> you and rooker run n team slam Joe...


Every chance I get! :yes:.............................:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey, ultros. Sounds like you have a pretty solid foundation in your way of finishing out a job. I basically do the same with mine. I run my butts with a 10" box first then a 12" box then run a 12" knife down the middle to finish them off. But before I run my knife down the middle, my Flats/Bands will be finish coated. I was also brought up with someone who showed me their ways, which I still use to an extent. Over the years you will develop your own method to the madness. Always experiment, you never know what you'll discover. Also, being a part of this website doesn't hurt. So much info and experience on here!


----------

